# Radicale Cannot login, no login shown



## jemail (Jan 23, 2018)

I have freeBSD 11.1 installed.
I have installed radicale via pkg,same for htpasswd.py, bcrypt and passlib as recommended by radicale installation guide.
I have installed python 3.6 via pkg and created 2 user entries in a users file and edited the config to point to the users file.

I can start the radicale server using
`service radicale start`
when I go to the web page I see "Radicale works!"
however the rest of the page is just white, no user name or password text boxes. Tried several browsers but the result is the same.

I'm not sure how to get radicale working.

How can I create a user and set a password? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 23, 2018)

How did you install Radicale, what's the exact command you used?

See, you mention that you installed Python 3.6, but if I check Radicale's dependencies without using any make overrides then I see this:


```
# pwd
/usr/ports/www/radicale
# make run-depends-list
/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools
/usr/ports/lang/python27
```
Are you sure that you installed it while satisfying all of it's dependencies?


----------



## jemail (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for replying.

I installed using pkg binaries not using compiling from source as I'm new to freeBSD (although not new to linux) and various sources on internet recommended new users should use pkg instead of compiling from source. I have just come from a functioning Windows 10 setup as my home server but I really want to move away from MS.

To install I used:
`pkg search radicale
py27-radicale-1.1.2_1          Python based CalDAV/CardDAV server
py36-radicale-1.1.2_1          Python based CalDAV/CardDAV server`
then
`pkg install py36-radicale-1.1.2_1`
I chose py36-radicale-1.1.2_1. Which caused the same login problem. I then removed it and installed py27-radicale-1.1.2_1, which produces the same login problem.

I have verified

py27-bcrypt-3.1.4
py27-htpasswd-2008.03.05_2
py27-passlib-1.7.1
python27-2.7.14_1
python36-3.6.4
py27-setuptools-36.5.0
py36-setuptools-36.5.0
are installed using 
`pkg version`

Do you have radicale working on your system? Any ideas how I should proceed?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 24, 2018)

jemail said:


> I installed using pkg binaries not using compiling from source as I'm new to freeBSD (although not new to linux) and various sources on internet recommended new users should use pkg instead of compiling from source.


Then I somewhat question those sources because installing using the ports collection is (at least in my opinion) the most common way of installing. And it really doesn't have to be too troublesome: `# make install clean` is basically all you need to know (of course it helps to be familiar with ports(7).



jemail said:


> then
> `pkg install py36-radicale-1.1.2_1`
> I chose py36-radicale-1.1.2_1. Which caused the same login problem. I then removed it and installed py27-radicale-1.1.2_1, which produces the same login problem.


Ah yes, that's my bad. I assumed that the binaries would all be compiled against default options but forgot all about "flavors" (long offtopic story). In short: I forgot that multiple targets are now a thing (I don't rely on binaries myself).

One thing though: you say that you're now having a login problem. Does this mean the whole thing now does show a username / login prompt? Because for a login problem to occur you'd need those   Unless you're referring to the lack of those, but that wouldn't be a login problem in my opinion but more so a setup problem.



jemail said:


> Do you have radicale working on your system? Any ideas how I should proceed?


I'm not a radicale user but I got curious and decided to install it in my jail which got me the same results as you: it only shows "Radicale works!" and that's it. So it's not you but probably the way this package was set up. Looked into /usr/local/etc/radicale but that didn't help much either.

Which I agree seems odd because the Radicale website clearly mentions that it should be a fully "out of the box" working solution.


----------



## jemail (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.

I can login to freeBSD no problems at all.
I'm experiencing exactly what you did: Radicale works!
Only radicale is experiencing the login problem. Radicale has to create a collection of calendars under a username, hence on first use you are asked for a username.

I've used radicale on a windows box and after installation, when you hit the web page you are asked for a username. If you setup htpasswd you will then be asked for the password of that user if it exists in radicale's users file.

So this seems to be a setup problem. Should I contact the maintainer?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2018)

Third party software is never completely configured when you install it. At most you get a standard, default, configuration but that's about it. It's up to you to configure everything, ports or packages will never do this for you. A lot of software doesn't even want to start after you install it. You always have to configure the software and adjust it for your situation before you can actually use it.


----------



## jemail (Jan 24, 2018)

I have installed and configured radicale with no problems on a windows box. I am very familiar with the configuration options for radicale.

Although I am a relative noob using freeBSD, I followed the instructions when installing radicale, both from the software creator and from the freeBSD handbook. I have no problems starting radicale, I can see it when I use `top`.

I have configured radicale options, there are no more radicale options I can configure. The radicale website states it should run "out of the box". This has not been my experience and has not been the experience of more skilled user. So this points to a problem with the port.

I probably should contact the maintainer of the port to ask if the same behavior is experience when they install it. Maybe you would be willing to install radicale and let me know what your experience of this port is?


----------

